# May The Forth Be With You - 4th May?



## longers (20 Apr 2009)

I've entered this on bank holiday monday.

Anyone else fancy it? No entries on the line apparently, and not long to get an application off to him. 

It says suitable for fixed so I'm taking that as meaning a nice flattish 200k ride. I've ridden one of his perms before and he picked a superb route for that and think he will have done the same again.

I think x-rated means there will not be very much in the way of facilities provided over and above commercial outlets, unlike the excellent organisation yesterday.


----------



## trio25 (21 Apr 2009)

Could be very tempted will have to check with the boss though.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2009)

Ooh, that looks tempting! Only 900 m of climbing in 204 km is more suited to my, er, _'individual cycling characteristics'_ than the 2,230 m in 110 km of Sunday's Spring Into The Dales. 

Bit of a faff getting to it without a car though. Mind you, it's a Monday, so there will be early trains from Hebden Bridge. We'll see...

I did one of Mike Wigley's events in 2007 - A Mere 200. That was a good flat route.


----------



## Landslide (23 Apr 2009)

Tempting! I'll check with The Boss...


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2009)

That route won't be far off the Manchester 100 event course - yeh rideable on a fixed.

Nearest Train Station will be Wilmslow. About 3 miles from Dean Row !


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> That route won't be far off the Manchester 100 event course - yeh rideable on a fixed.
> 
> Nearest Train Station will be Wilmslow. About 3 miles from Dean Row !


I thought I recognised a lot of the place names.

I don't think I'll do it this year because I can't get a lift and I'd really be pushing it to get there in time by train. Also, the 2+ hours on trains coming back when I was tired and sweaty wouldn't be much fun.

I might have a go next year since I have more chance of organising a lift with a year's notice.

I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## longers (23 Apr 2009)

I've just checked the Peak Audax site and the event is now full with no entries on the line.

Maybe see you there or maybe not.

If it's a nice route I might be tempted to ride it again with anyone who might be after riding their first 200


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2009)

longers said:


> If it's a nice route I might be tempted to ride it again with anyone who might be after riding their first 200


Ah, now that's a strong possibility! PaulB said that he'd like to have done it, but he is booked up that day. How about our little CC group getting together and doing it as a 'perm'? 

There's a list of interesting Peak Audax perms here. I did _A Mere 200_ a couple of years ago and that was fun, apart from the _headwind-from-hell_ on the way out.


----------



## goodspeed (24 Apr 2009)

Wish I'd seen this earlier, sounds good, a nice way to break the 200 without too many hills. Definately up for a CC ride at a later date.
Colin i could pick you up en route.
Also got my eye on this one "The Stuggle" from preston on the 17thMay. Anyone interested?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2009)

goodspeed said:


> Wish I'd seen this earlier, sounds good, a nice way to break the 200 without too many hills. Definately up for a CC ride at a later date.
> Colin i could pick you up en route.


Oh, ta very much. We'll have to see what date we can all agree on. If either you or Paul could manage 3 riders plus 3 bikes, perhaps you could arrange to take it in turns to give each other lifts?



goodspeed said:


> Also got my eye on this one "The Stuggle" from preston on the 17thMay. Anyone interested?


Sounds good but I'm in the midlands that weekend where I'll be doing the Cotswold Challenge.

The 'Struggle' takes in quite a bit of the Pendle Pedal route which I'd like to have another go at in August. Jeez - I just noticed the price - £26! These sportives are starting to look very poor value compared to audax rides...


----------



## longers (24 Apr 2009)

I like the idea of a few of us doing it as a Perm. Might be July before I'm free but it doesn't stop you doing it without me before then.

I'm going to try and have a rest weekend the date of The Struggle*, it means I won't be able to do the Llangollen Panorama either which was Aluns suggestion for that weekend. That might be worth a look Goodspeed, I'll just go and bump the thread.

*the price would probably have put me off as well .


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2009)

The £26 was for the Pendle Pedal by the way - it was £20 for the Struggle. Still expensive compared to audax events, though obviously there are reasons for that.


----------



## goodspeed (24 Apr 2009)

I don't have a bike rack yet so only got room for 2 bikes in the back with the seats down.
Too be honest i'm up for just about any ride, just need to know in good time to sort things out, partners,dogs and getting the car for the day kind of thing.


----------

